# 12 ft v hull conversion ***give me input! any ideas?



## lukelona (Sep 2, 2011)

:idea: *197? montgomery ward sea king 12'v-hull fishing boat*

i am a new member i have a old 12 footer im converting into a bass boat. i have already put it on galvinized trailer. i also bought a johnson sailmaster 6hp longshaft. after buying it i relized my boat is short shaft!

so bought the th minijacker plate and the boat rides great so far
its still a little hard to get it to plane out by myself.
my boat is very light and i havent tried it with another person up front. that might help but i usually fish alone.
so im thinking of building a floor and deck area with storage.
but im also worried that after i that it may be too heavy.

i want to add a small livewell tank and built in small cooler. i have a hummingbird fishfinder and electic trolling motor to install still. plus ill want 2 or 3 batteries with me...

any ideas of how to start my build ? frameing ideas for vhulls? give me info on my weight issue? please help!!!!! ha ha thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 2, 2011)

Do a search for my Posts. I have a 14ft Seaking and had a 6hp Johnson but have upgraded to a 15HP electric start now. I made a jack plate to raise my motor. Lots of good ideas here. =D> 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21376

This is what my boat currently looks like.
















https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21722






https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## lukelona (Sep 3, 2011)

wow great clean lookin mods! is that a 12 or 14 footer?
how does it do with all that weight of the wood in it?
my boat rides low to the water bu yours looks about the same.
im about to look at your build process. ill comment again.
thanks for takin some time to help a fellow fisherman...


----------



## lukelona (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry just seen it says 14 ft lol.
great lookin boat man! any pics of framing the floor?
how did you paint it?
also where did you get the bimimi top ad how much are they?
looks like its worth having. again..great build man! =D>


----------



## lukelona (Sep 3, 2011)

> never back your jon boat into the lake without making sure the plug is in, 5 mins filled mine 3/4 full!



#-o s i noticed some water collecting in the back of the boat.
i did the at home water test and filled it with water. 3-6 rivets were leaking. also one was missing. lol  

what is the best way to seal these leaks? i bought clear fast drying silicone.
will this work? i heard of some steel flex or something similar?
it appys like paint looks like grey primer. does this act like a seal coat?
if so where is it availible? and how much?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 3, 2011)

Check the links i included. Got the Bimini from: 

https://www.discountbiminitops.com/
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880
Boat mods go around 150lbs. Plywood, carpet, fittings and aluminum. Motor is close to eighty pounds. Me, the girlfriend and the dog add another 400 lbs. Add a cooler and 6 gallons of gas and it goes around 650 lbs I'm guessing........The aluminum is light and if you look at the construction pictures, you will see how the floor helps to support the sides and the sides help support the benches. I used 15/32 plywood. I can't imagine what some of these small boats weigh around here with the 2X4 or 2X2 framing. I can still pick up my boat without the engine and take it off the trailer. My boat does not leak. Only water I get in it is when we get back into it from swimming around with the dog. I have a small hand bilge pump if we ever need one. I have space on the switch pannel for an electric bilge and other accessories. I primed it with self etching grey primer then just rattle can Rust-Oleum blue paint. I am going to close in that opening in the bow now and add a stereo and speakers since I added the hatch in the front deck. With me and the dog, gas and cooler it will go over 20 mph easily. [-o< One more thing I may do, is add another seat base in the middle of the rear deck, next to the seat already there, so I can run the boat when it's just me and the dog. I have a 45lb thrust Minnkota and deep cycle battery but I don't use them. I even wired the boat so I can plug and unplug the trolling motor. They came with the boat when I bought it. The Evinrude, lights, bilge and stereo run off a small motorcycle/jetski battery, not a huge, heavy deep cycle marine battery.
Here is a link to a 12footer someone did like yours. Mine is actually 13.6ft. not a 12 footer.

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=448705

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=428444


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont know how to uploadpics. when i try it says my file is to big maxmum size is 2 MiB.
my pics are 2.3 mb? not to sure what this means. can one of yall that post pics help me!!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 6, 2011)

On the Board Index page you will find some helpful hints. Myself, I use Photobucket to post pictures here. Photobucket will automatically resize the photos. All you have to do is hit the Img button at the top and post the link between the brackets.......



)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664

https://photobucket.com/


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

cool i just signed up. i am posting link with pics and a video of my evinrude 9.9 that doesnt pump water and wont run right. need help with it too!.


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

ithink i figured out the pics. here is alink to photobucket bunch of pics
give feedback please
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/005.jpg


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

got a link to work but still couldnt upload by clicking img.
said it couldnt determine size??


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 6, 2011)

Luke.....link works, but comes up with a private album notice, and we have to enter a password to gain access.
You might want to experiment with posting links direct to the pics.

Roger


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

O OK SORRY ILL TRY AGAIN LOL
TRY HIS LINK
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/005.jpg


----------



## Gfoul (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice :wink:


----------



## lukelona (Sep 7, 2011)

her is a bunch of pics of my boat. 1st steps...
:seal leaky rivets on keel and floor.
:get 9.9 evinrude running properly (not pumpin water out pee hole) and runs but quits
rebuilt carb.

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/027.jpg
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/007.jpg
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/005.jpg
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/019.jpg

video of 9.9 running no water from pee hole but comes out of shaft?


https://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/?action=view&current=001.mp4


----------



## BearwoodBoats (Sep 8, 2011)

Look up Member Dyin2Fish or Raplamaster good lookin boats
Have a good day
Later


----------



## Specknrebel (Sep 9, 2011)

You definetly have a nice boat. I recently got a 12 ft v hull on trade from a buddy and i really like you mod. Hope theres no hard feelings if i steal you idea.


----------



## lukelona (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha no problem take any ideas ya want. You can also give ideas if you have any. I get new ideas everyday for these things I wish I had a bunch of them to build differently from one another. Lol.


----------



## manley09 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we have the same boat. Yours looks a lot newer/in better shape than mine but same design. Check out my build in my signature.


----------

